
This Hyperloop co-founder battle is simply crazy - bw255
https://www.wired.com/2016/07/hyperloop-lawsuit-brogan-bambrogan-shervin-pishevar/
======
rtpg
>Afshin Pishevar left a hangman’s noose on BamBrogan’s desk. The filing
includes a security camera image of a man, apparently Pishevar, holding rope
and walking through the office.

What the literal fuck. This guy must have watched way too many movies. How
could this lead to anything positive?

Filed in the "this is why we can't have nice things" folder.

